# 400 hps vs 600 hps ?



## JD466US (Aug 15, 2008)

I am thinking of up grading to a 600w hps from the 400w hps I currently have been using. Its a closet grow 2' x 5' x 7', with 4 WW clones in a DWC hydro set up.I have good venting in and out and keep the area cool using a portable ac unit, My questions are will the 600w be overkill, will the temps be much higher, will the 600w cause my electric bill to rise much more than the 400w which you can't hardly notice on my bill, and will my yield be increased any more than the 400w? With 2 weeks veg. period under floro's and 6 to 8 weeks flowering under the 400w hps I usually get a little over a 1/4 lb. per grow.I don't mean to ask so many questions but I want to be sure that it will be worth the effort.

                                        Peace,
                                                  JD


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 15, 2008)

More light = more yield.

As long as you can vent it adequately, go for it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2008)

:yeahthat: 

I am partial to the 600Ws.  Although I have a 1000W, if I had it to do over again (or when this one dies), I would buy 2 600s.  The 600W puts out more lumens per watt than either the 400W or the 1000W, so you get more lumens per kilowatt hour with a 600W.  The 600W will penetrate more (sorry, can't think of another word to use).  Yield is directly related to wattage and lumens.  If you can keep the space cool enough, go for it.  A 600W is 50% larger than a 400W.  I would expect both the electrical cost, the heat, and the yield to rise accordingly. 

What strain are you growing?  Do you check the trichs with a microscope before you harvest?  Six weeks seems awfully early to be harvesting--off the top of my head I cannot think of a strain that matures in 6 weeks.  Most take 8+ weeks.  Buds can really put on some weight the last 2 weeks or so of flowering, so make sure you are getting the best out of your girls and give them plenty of time to finish.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 15, 2008)

The only bad thing I say about the 600 watt HPS is that you cant buy them from electrical supply houses only grow shops or e-bay that makes the bulb costs more.

See I work with 400's on my job and get them free so there for me


----------



## liermam (Aug 15, 2008)

How large is the plant canopy space? 2'5? A 600w isn't really necessary. 

Why don't you try getting a metal halide conversion bulb instead? I guaruntee that would do more for you than extra wattage. Your 400-watt is probably filling out the room nicely.

600w upgrade might be in your list of upgrades, but it should be way down the list. I'm sure they're are things you still need to perfect a grow.

I'm baked as **** right now so I really have no clue what I'm talking about.

But if you do get the 600w, Cooltube. Without question.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

JD466US said:
			
		

> I am thinking of up grading to a 600w hps from the 400w hps I currently have been using. Its a closet grow 2' x 5' x 7', with 4 WW clones in a DWC hydro set up.I have good venting in and out and keep the area cool using a portable ac unit, My questions are will the 600w be overkill, will the temps be much higher, will the 600w cause my electric bill to rise much more than the 400w which you can't hardly notice on my bill, and will my yield be increased any more than the 400w? With 2 weeks veg. period under floro's and 6 to 8 weeks flowering under the 400w hps I usually get a little over a 1/4 lb. per grow.I don't mean to ask so many questions but I want to be sure that it will be worth the effort.
> 
> Peace,
> JD


 
*:farm: Try usin a horizontal light mover instead in that space :hubba: the 400w is good for 20-22 inches of primo colas and if you move it across the canopy you can cover the whole 5 ft width. :hubba: *

*If you want to also take advantage of some of the 7ft height the 600 will help, but most of it is wasted on the 2ft depth(while the 400 is perfect for the 2 ft depth)*

*Again, I'd just put a mover in there and get some extra width. You can EASILY pull a pound out of there with a 400w :farm:*


----------



## Growdude (Aug 15, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *:farm: Try usin a horizontal light mover instead in that space :hubba: the 400w is good for 20-22 inches of primo colas and if you move it across the canopy you can cover the whole 5 ft width. :hubba: *
> 
> *If you want to also take advantage of some of the 7ft height the 600 will help, but most of it is wasted on the 2ft depth(while the 400 is perfect for the 2 ft depth)*
> 
> *Again, I'd just put a mover in there and get some extra width. You can EASILY pull a pound out of there with a 400w :farm:*


 
His closet is the same as mine, I used 2 400's spaced apart and that lights up things nicely.


----------



## JD466US (Aug 15, 2008)

I have been growing White Widow, using clones from a mother plant for going on 2 years. Yes I use a microscope to watch the trichs and have found flowering times seem to vary, sometimes as quick as 6 weeks and sometimes up to 8 weeks on a 12/12 light cycle. I usually look for a 50/50 split between amber and cloudy trichs.I usually only let them veg for about 2 weeks on a 18/6 light cycle. My ceiling is 7' but I don't like letting them get to big since its only 2' wide and the smaller plants are a little more managable.Yield isn't really a big deal since I usually split it up with some of my friends and family to enjoy   . And I agree one of the things that I am leary about is the bulbs for 600w lights. I have had good success using the cheap Home Depot 400w hps bulbs and noticed that bulb is the biggest they sell. When I first started I bought the better type hps grow bulb and really couldn't tell any difference. I might give the 600w a shot, if it doesn't work out I will just switch back to the 400w and roll on. I really appreciate eveybody's input and want to say thanks.

                                            Peace,
                                                      JD


----------



## andy52 (Aug 22, 2008)

one ?  does the 600 put out significant more heat than the 400?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> His closet is the same as mine, I used 2 400's spaced apart and that lights up things nicely.


 
*excellent idea GD  :aok:  but a mover would cover it for no more, or only a tad bit more electricty and no more heat* :hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Aug 22, 2008)

my tent is,might as well say 4x4x6.5 and there is no way to put 2 reflectors in it.how do you put 2 in a 2x5x7 area?just curious.my hood almost covers my tent area.maybe 6-8 inches on each side spare.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 22, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> my tent is,might as well say 4x4x6.5 and there is no way to put 2 reflectors in it.how do you put 2 in a 2x5x7 area?just curious.my hood almost covers my tent area.maybe 6-8 inches on each side spare.


 
One is best for your setup. 

Go with the 600 watt hps it will cover that area nicely.


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a similar sized closet I'm using as my grow room, 2.5x6, and I'm using a 600W HPS.  I'm able to control the temps with a small clip-on fan blowing on the bulb and a 6500 BTU AC unit.  I definitely would not say the 600W light is overkill in my setup.  I think it's perfect actually.  I can't say if it would be worth the upgrade, as this is my first grow, and I have nothing to compare the 600W HPS to, but I certainly don't think it would cause any problems.  And bulbs aren't a big deal, I bought a back up on ebay for $20, and when I was looking around for deals, I found some on other sites for not a whole lot more than that.


----------

